# Arbeitsspeicher leeren (gewollt), aber wie



## Alex BDX (1. August 2006)

Hallo erstmal in diesem Forrm-Bereich bin ich neu und hoffe das hier genauso nette Leute sind wie in den andern Bereichen.  

Also hier mein Anliegen:
ich hab XP home, müsste , und (Athlon mässig) habe ich 2 x 256 MB RAM. 
ist kein Problem, bzw. hatte ich bis dato keine, aber jetzt kann ich mit Maya ( Alias...)
kein Booleans Operationen mehr durchführen [man muss nicht wissen was das ist, es sind einfach etwas aufwändige Operationen] und ich hab da dan beim Task-Manager nachgesehen.
Dort steht unter Systemleistung, Auslagerungsdatei das ich 737 MB "benutzt" wird.
So ein hoher Wert ist mir bislang noch nie aufgefallen, deswegen wollte ich jetzt fragen ob dieser Wert was mit dem Arbeitsspeicher zutun hat.
Und wenn ja, kann ich ihn irgendwie manuel entleeren? 
Den ich habe kaum Programme laufen die diesen Wert erklären könnten.
Also ich hoffe einer kann mir da helfen bzw, mich aufklären. ^^
Danke schon mal im Vorraus.   

//edit: und der Wert steigt weiter, aber langsam  kein Plan 

G BDX


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. August 2006)

Du kannst die Größe der Auslagerungsdatei bestimmen. 

*Lose Richtwerte:*
256 MB RAM => 512/768 MB Auslagerungsspeicher
512 MB RAM => 384/512 MB Auslagerungsspeicher
1024 MB RAM => 256 MB Auslagerungsspeicher

Ich habe unterschiedliche Angaben im Internet gefunden. Ich selbst tendiere dazu 512 MB Auslagerungsspeicher auf einer Festplatte zu verwenden, bei 2 GB RAM.

*Und wo man das Einstellen kann?*
Start -> Einstellungen -> Systemsteuerung -> System Register Erweitert
Systemleistungsoptionen -> Virtueller Arbeitsspeicher
Laufwerk auswählen
Anfangsgröße (MB) einstellen (= maximale Größe)
Maximale Größe (MB) einstellen (= Anfangsgröße)
PC neu starten

Oft ist eingestellt das Windows eine »dynamische Größe« verwalten darf, also selbst entscheiden was benötigt wird. In diesem Fall kann Windows zum Auslagerungs-»Speicherfresser« werden, nach dem Motto: »Lieber ein bissl mehr, als zu wenig«


----------



## Kipperlenny (2. August 2006)

Man drücke "strg"+"alt"+"entf" und gehe auf die karte "Prozesse".
Nun musst du unter "Ansicht"+"Spalten auswählen" einstellen, dass auch die Werte des "Speichers" und des "Virtuellen Speichers" angezeigt werden.

Nun kannst du bei den Prozessen sehen welche Programme soviel Speicher verbrauchen - und diese dann gezielt ausschalten.

Übrigens, auch den Explorer (also das Desktop) kann man ruhig abschalten bei den meißten Programmen und spart damit ca. 20Mb.

Ansonsten gibt es auch nette Programme im Internet (meins heißt glaube ich RAMIdle) welche die Speichernutzung optimieren.

Programme wie Viren Scanner, Folding@Home, Seti@Home nutzen meißten Unmengen an Auslagerungsdatein...

Hoffe mal ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (2. August 2006)

Manuell kannst deinen Arbeitsspeicher mittels eines mini VB-Scripts leeren.
Erstelle dafür ein Textfile und schreib das hinein:
	
	
	



```
Free Mem = Space(256000000)
```
Danach bennenst die Dateinendung in *.vbs um.
Die 256000000 stehen für die größe des Speichers der mindestens frei gehalten werden soll.

Was da eigentlich passiert? Es wird alles was sich im RAM (Virtueller Speicher) befindet
in die Auslagrungsdatei (Phsikalischer Speicher) geschrieben und gleichzeitig werden alle Speicherleichen entfernt.
Danach wird so viel Speicher wieder in den RAM zurück kopiert, bis der bei Space(*) angegebene Wert erreicht wurde.

//Edit: Nach abschluss der Speicherbereinigung bakommst einen VBS Fehler. Keine Angst das ist völlig normal
und hat keinen Effekt. So weisst aber wann das Ganze fertig ist.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (2. August 2006)

Kipperlenny hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ansonsten gibt es auch nette Programme im Internet (meins heißt glaube ich RAMIdle) welche die Speichernutzung optimieren.


Naja, so doll optimieren würd ich es nicht nennen.
Das was in dem von mir geposteten VBS passiert wird bei dem Programm willkürlich ausgeführt.
Ergo bleibt manchmal das System einfach stehen und man wundert sich erst mal darüber. 

Auch der Speicheroptimierer von TuneUpUtillities arbeitet so. Find ich nicht so toll.
Du kannst aber im TUU einstellen das Programmbibliotheken sofort entladen werden,
nachdem die Programme die sie benötigt haben beendet wurden.

Besser ist da das Clever Cache von O&O.  Aber auch nicht ganz ohne nervige Verzögrungen.
Fast völlig Problemlos kannst mit 2 GB RAM arbeiten. Ich dendiere eher zu der Maßnahme,
das jegliche Art von Speicherbereinigungstool deinen Arbeitsablauf am PC immer in gewisser Weise stört...


----------



## Kipperlenny (3. August 2006)

Bei meinen RamIdle bleibt nichts stehen 
Ich habe keine Ahnung was das Programm macht, auf jeden Fall wird der Speicher nicht willkürlich geleert - irgendwie optimiert er die Speicherverwaltung die ganze Zeit und sobald man weniger als X Mb (X kann man frei definieren) frei hat, dann wird der Speicher geleert. Auch kann man eine Tastenkombination festlegen welche den Speicher leert.


----------

